# Cálculo de fuente de alimentación sin transformador de 1A



## El nombre

Espero poder ir subiendo, poco a poco, el cálculo de dicha fuente.
*Agradecería que nadie respondiese ni comentara nada en este tema hasta que quede concluido*.
Ya que no gustan los cálculos voy a intentar no ser escueto con las matemáticas.

En un principio se realiza para 1A máx. de consumo. Como se verá más adelante se puede aumentar a gusto del interesado.
Lo mismo ocurre con la tensión, en un principio será fija a 12V.

Una cosa más: 

*PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice éste aparato. Ya que además todo lo que conecte aquí estará electrificado.


----------



## El nombre

Lo primero es plantearse el trabajo.
Alimentación  100 a 420 V alterna (exigente)
Salida 	 12V continua (fácil de modificar)
Consumo 1A aproximadamente.

Lo primero es la protección con un fusible. Seguimos con un rectificador. Un controlador nos regula la tensión máxima. Filtrado con condensador  y finalmente estabilizar.

Se pueden coger, como muchos, valores aproximados y probar a ver que sucede. Como la fuente tiene que durar algo de tiempo se calcula todo y así no habrá sorpresas.

Como la diseño yo pongo mis condiciones. La estabilización por zener. Es más complejo de calcular. Colocando un estabilizador 78xxx se ahorraría uno… pos igual hay que calcular el disipador.

Para que no supere la tensión máxima, por si colocamos un estabilizador o regulador conmutado, la fijamos en 27V (ya  veremos los valores normalizados), el corte lo realizara un transistor y el rectificado con 4 diodos.

Nos vamos preparando para los cálculos.


----------



## El nombre

En un principio intentamos buscar un zener que se corresponda con nuestras necesidades. El BZY93C12 va, de momento, “al pelo”. Tiene una potencia de 15 vatios. Según nuestros cálculos hace falta uno de:

Potencia = Tensión x Intensidad = 12V x 1A = 12W

Comenzamos con lo que más nos gusta: los cálculos.
Calculamos la intensidad de zener Iz 

Iz = Potencia del zener / Tensión del zener = Pz / Vz = 15w / 12V = 1.25 A

La intensidad de zener mínima (Iz mín) la consideramos un 10% de Iz que viene a ser de  125 mA.
La intensidad de la carga va a variar de 0 a 1A

Ahora determinamos las tensiones que se van a tener a la entrada de nuestro estabilizador. La  máxima va a ser de 30V como ya se había comentado con anterioridad. La tensión mínima vamos a dejarla en 27V.
Vmáx = 30V
Vmin = 27V

Vamos con la resistencia limitadora (RL) mínima y máxima:

RL máx =(Tensión de pico mínima (Vp mín) - Vz) / ( Iz mín + I De la carga máxima)

RL max =   (27V – 12V )  /   (0.125A + 1)   =   19.33 Ω

RL mín =    ( Tensión de pico máxima (Vp máx) - Vz)  /    (Iz máx + I De la carga mínima)

RL min =  ( 30V -  12V)  /  (1.25 + 0V)  =   14.41 Ω

Como la resistencia máxima y mínima tiene un valor demasiado cercano optamos por elegir un zener de más potencia. Con ello ganamos en seguridad. Funcionar funcionaría pero la fuente tiene que ser segura. Si el valor de la RL mín hubiese sido mayor que la RL máx indicaría que el zener no sirve.

Hay que recalcular todos los valores con el nuevo zener, uno de 20W.

 Iz = Pz / Vz = 15w / 12V = 1.666 A

 Iz mín = 10% de Iz = 166mA

RL máx =    ( 27V – 12V )  /  ( 0.166A + 1A)     =   18.65  Ω

RL min =   ( 30V -  12V) / ( 1.666 + 0V)   =   10.84  Ω

Ahora hay que determinar un valor, a ser posible normalizado, de la resistencia limitadora. 15 Ω. 

Casi estamos  al final de esta etapa. Calculamos la potencia de la RL:

P RL = I total * Caída en RL = 1.166A x (28.5V – 12V) = 19.239W

Ahora sólo queda comprobar que todo va a funcionar correctamente. 
Con esto hemos aprendido a calcular un zener para estabilizar. Por los valores que han dado es más interesante colocar un estabilizador.


----------



## El nombre

Hasta aquí no se ha avanzado gran cosa. Ahora viene lo importante. 
--( a Pensar toca).
Lo primero que me viene a la mente son los 30 € que estoy perdiendo por no enviar esto a esa publicidad que hay de vez en cuando. ¡!Jope!! Con lo que cuesta hacer los textos y esquemas…  Al no tener otra cosa parece acertado a la vez que miserioso. ¿Tan barato cuesta el ingenio de algunos? Se tarda un tiempo precioso en preparar los trabajos para…
Hablando de tiempo… Necesitamos en primer lugar rectificar la tensión. De esta forma se consigue una tensión pulsante. Ahora que ya tenemos algo precisamos detectar esos pulsos y cuando llegue a 30 Vóltios cortar. De esa forma conseguimos que la tensión no suba de 30V. Con los pulsos que conseguimos podemos cargar un condensador y … tener así una corriente continua. 
¡Bueno! ¡Pos no has dicho “na”! ¿Y eso como se hace? 
La respuesta es fácil. ¡Calculando!

Realizando lo anterior es fácil alimentar, en teoría, con cualquier tensión superior a 30V de pico.

Como no hay excusa, sabemos calcular un tener, Ahí dejo el circuito para ir analizándolo. Fácil y sencillo.

Venga que sólo queda uno más.


----------



## El nombre

Aquí dejo el final del circuito. Es aconsejable conectar un estabilizador por PWM para obtener el Amperio. (máximo rendimiento)
Como las explicaciones siempre han estado de más (ver media del foro en general) si alguien tiene una duda que lo indique.
He podido ver por ahí que este tipo de fuente está bastante difundida y los valores que he colocado pertenecen a una fuente (al parecer va muy bien) de Paul Goossens.

ya se ha quedado solucionado el puente

Gracias _Eduardo_ por la advertencia


----------



## El nombre

Por si alguien lo quiere para el proteus.
RECORDAR que al circuito tiene que tener conectado el estabilizador. O en su defecto una carga.


----------



## Eduardo

Esto te lo digo con buena onda.
Eso sirve solamente en circuitos totalmente aislados.  Al rectificar onda completa siempre tenes un semiciclo donde la fase va al terminal positivo a traves de un diodo.  
(nota: el puente de diodos esta girado 90°, asi explota en el semiciclo negativo)


----------



## El nombre

Lo del puente son las prisas. Ya ha quedado solucionado.
 Gracias _Eduardo_ Por el detalle 
Como he comentado en más de una ocasión " estamos para meter la pata" y los hay " que esperan que se meta". Me incluyo entre estos últimos.


siempre he ido de buen rollo. Algunos se lo toman mal.

Todos los que no llevan transformador, que funcionan con condensador, lo hacen. Siempre tienes el inconveniente de la conexión. Por eso se especifica en todos los casos:
*"Recordad que está conectado directamente a la red. Hay que tomar las medidas oportunas para manipular o comprobar el circuito".* 

PD. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eduardo

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Todos los que no llevan transformador, que funcionan con condensador, lo hacen. Siempre tienes el inconveniente de la conexión. Por eso se especifica en todos los casos:
> "Recordad que está conectado directamente a la red. Hay que tomar las medidas oportunas para manipular o comprobar el circuito".


Ese es el punto, las recomendaciones.
Te estas olvidando que mucha gente que leera esto no sabe analizar un circuito como para determinar cuales son "las medidas oportunas", y puede pensar que bastara una conexion cuidando que la fase pase por el fusible (en el esquema) para que pueda manipular tranquilamente del lado de "baja tension".

En las dos clases de fuentes a condensador, conectando la fase al condensador se tiene un poco de seguridad.  En la de media onda se mantiene siempre la masa del circuito conectada al neutro pero en la de onda completa no, aunque como el voltaje es bajo no resulta peligroso.
En el esquema que propusiste no hay "conexion segura", siempre vas a tener presente la fase durante un semiciclo en la salida. Por esa razon no es prudente hacer una recomendacion general como "tomen precauciones" cuando estoy seguro que mas de un lector ya estaba pensando usarla para alimentar un amplificador convencional.

Saludos.


----------



## bactering

Muy cierto con el "... cierto nivel de seguridad...". que no existe ya que el condensador tiene un comportamiento algo extraño en alterna ¿no?
Y en ese enchufe que estas viendo ahoramismo ¿cuantos saben la fase donde se encuentra? 
Y en lo que aquí llamamos B1 (220 entre fases), muy divulgado por esas tierras, cual se toma como neutro. 
Moraleja:"Todo tornillo aprieta media vuelta más"


*El desconocimiento de las normas no exime de ellas * Al menos en este país.


¿A quién se le ocurriría, por poner un ejemplo, poner un auto transformador en un equipo médico?
Sólo a un palurdo, cuyo afán y conocimiento de la electricidad no pasa de un interruptor y una bombilla (por si la "o" con un canuto no sabe lo que es).

Volviendo al tema: 

subo un ejemplo de uso de la fuente de Paul Goossens. Me acaban de pasar una copias por lo que no se la revista. Este hombre sale mucho en la Elektor, por lo que seguramente serán de ahí . Que mala uva tiene también este hombre . Quiere electrocutarnos a todos. 

Saludos

PD. Que lástima profesor


----------



## Eduardo

bactering dijo:
			
		

> Muy cierto con el "... cierto nivel de seguridad...". que no existe ya que el condensador tiene un comportamiento algo extraño en alterna ¿no?


No quiero caer en la novela anterior. Pero a que llamas "extraño" ?  Un condensador se comporta tal cual lo predicho en teoria.


----------



## El nombre

Ostras! Tienes toda la razón. No convirtamos esto es un culebrón y vamos a cortarlo rapidito.
En este tipo de discusiones se aprende más de lo que se piensa. Espero que los moderadores se atiendan a las consecuencias si se les ocurre intervenir en los dos siguientes post. Ni se les ocurra moverlos ya que se van a impartir unas clases.

Como has tocado el tema (me encanta la teoría y me falta mucho por aprender) voy a pedirte que subas la fuente que comentas (medio segura) y voy a realizarte una pregunta a la que contestaré (y lo advierto) muy duramente desmontando la contestación.

Tomate el tiempo que quieras para contestar (y para subir la fuente). 

La pregunta la formulo teniendo en cuenta el condensador:

¿En qué momento, no vale el paso por cero, es segura esa fuente?

Saludos

PD. Tómatelo con calma y no precipites la contestación.


----------



## Eduardo

Lo que te pregunte fue cual es ese "comportamiento extraño en alterna", no sobre el nivel de seguridad.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

se puede hacer variable, me parece algo asi como un dimer de continua, Si yo tambien me quede intrigado que hace de raro el condensador en alterna


----------



## El nombre

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> En las dos clases de fuentes a condensador, conectando la fase al condensador se tiene un poco de seguridad.  En la de media onda se mantiene siempre la masa del circuito conectada al neutro pero en la de onda completa no, aunque como el voltaje es bajo no resulta peligroso.
> En el esquema que propusiste no hay "conexion segura", siempre vas a tener presente la fase durante un semiciclo en la salida. Por esa razon no es prudente hacer una recomendacion general como "tomen precauciones" cuando estoy seguro que mas de un lector ya estaba pensando usarla para alimentar un amplificador convencional.
> 
> Saludos.



Comentas que el de media onda tiene un poco de seguridad y quiero saber donde ¿Tan difícil es?

sólo quiero que lo detalles (Símplemente es para ver si te das cuenta). Los dos tienen el mismo nivel de seguridad. NINGUNO. En los dos casos es peligroso ya que el voltaje pequeño que comentas no es tal.

Saludos
PD el condensador es un gran desconocido y mal usado ( por no conocerlo)


----------



## Eduardo

Cuando me refiero a "un poco de seguridad" en las fuentes a condensador me refiero a que la persona puede manipular sin recibir descargas. 
Eso se consigue conectando correctamente al circuito fase y neutro. Pero SOLAMENTE sirve en la etapa de diseño o en una reparacion porque se podra meter tranquilo los dedos en el circuito de aplicacion, a diferencia del otro circuito donde no podes tocar nada sin recibir un voleo, esa es precisamente la diferencia que tienen.
Logicamente, una persona prudente, cuando revisa equipos donde en una parte del circuito se tiene presente una fase (caso fuentes conmutadas a traves de los diodos), no confia en la correcta conexion (si existe) sino que los alimenta via un transformador de 220/220. 

Una vez terminado, todo debera estar aislado por las siguientes razones: 
* No hay ninguna garantia que el usuario en las futuras conexiones a linea respete la fase (QEPD).
* Aunque la respetara, un contacto con algun elemento a tierra provocara una derivacion de corriente, en el circuito de Goossens tendremos un cortocircuito casi directo (boom+chispas), en la fuente a condensador la corriente esta limitada, pero con 1 uF  da 50mA, mas que suficientes para hacer saltar el diferencial. Y aunque no haya instalado diferencial, la derivacion de corriente a tierra tirara abajo la tension en el circuito y dejara de funcionar.

De cualquier manera, yo no estoy invalidando la fuente de Goossens, solamente haciendote notar que dadas las caracteristicas que tiene no fue prudente recomendar precauciones en terminos tan generales.

Saludos.

PD.  Por lo visto no fui el unico sorprendido con ese comentario sobre el comportamiento del condensador en alterna,  te agradeceria que en beneficio de todos te explayes mas en el tema.


----------



## El nombre

Para eso voy a un tema nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo

El 80% de los usuarios de electrodomesticos lee el manual de uso luego de haber quemado el equipo, el 20% restante ni aun asi lo lee. (Confucio Filosofo Chino, 551 adC - 479 adC)


----------



## Nilfred

No creo que durante la vida de Confucio existieran ya electrodomésticos.


----------



## El nombre

yo era muy pequeño para verlo.
Pero en telefonía:
En Madrid, en unas escavaciones arqueológicas encontraron un hilo de cobre a 10mts de la superficie y llegaron a la conclusión que hace 5000 años ya usaban la telefonía fija.
En Barcelona, viendo los madrileños, escavaron 100 mts y encontraron un cristal. por lo que llegaron a la conclusión de que hace 100años se  usaba la Fibra óptica.
En alicante escavaron mas de 500 mts sin encontrar nada por lo que se deduce que el hombre primitivo ya usaba la telefonía móvil


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jajaja ...

aca en cordoba venden en lumax unos secuenciadores chiquitos de 4 canales doble efecto con una fuentesita capa de 2,2mf 250v(muy cerca de los 220v) una r de 150homs diodo y zener alimenta un 555 y un 4017 salida con bt137. Te puedo asegurar que no funciona mas de 2 meses y se abre el capa. Saludos


----------



## shoker4

Bueno, sumandome al tema opino que la seguridad en este tipo de fuentes es cero, con respecto a las que pululan por la red que son de media onda creo que son demaciado peligrosas ya que comparten NEUTRO con la carga a alimentar, 
aquí les dejo un esquema generico que vale para casi todas estas fuentes de media onda.

Este tipo de fuentes no es para que la arme cualquier persona es solo para entendidos en la materia.


Saludos y aver si dejan de dicutir por la seguridad que esta mas que aclarado la peligrosidad de dicho circuito.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Ese diodo D1 jua es el famoso diodo suicida. Saludos


----------



## El nombre

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Ese diodo D1 jua es el famoso diodo suicida. Saludos


Estaba dandole vueltas a un pequeño tutorial: "¿Conocemos el condensador?" y me he encontado con esto.
¿Diodo suicida?
HAbría que explicar eso de "diodo suicida" En ocasiones habría que ver que se les ocurrió a dos señores para hacer unos duplicadores de corriente. Uno se llamaba Delon y otro Vilard (tiro de cabeza e igual no se escribe así)

Explica eso de suicida
Gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA

En un circuito resistivo (R1) el diodo D1 queda polarizado directamente, con lo cual Literalmente se va a cosinar dando lugar a su muerte prematura, junto con la de todo el circuito. Ahora debo destacar que puedo haber incurrido en un error. Y ese circuito no ser resistivo y ser capasitivo. 

El porque del error. Habiendo expuesto anteriormente varias fuentes de capasitor en serie y viendo la configuracion de esta me imagine que no seria otro circuito mas.  y sin los valores y viendo la imagen al trote, Esta clarita la estafa. 

PD: que duplicador de corriente? yo conosco a Van helsing nomas. ; Saludos


----------



## El nombre

Si observas el circuito y luego lo comparas con los multiplicadores de tensión (ese que va a base de condensadores y diodos) verás que es el mismo comienzo. 
un semiciclo carga el condensador y en el otro se suman las dos tensiones. 
El diodo se romperá si su intensidad máxima no repetitiva es superada (o por lo que comunmente se rompen) Los condensadores son muy pequeños por lo que no hay motivo de preocupación.

No recuerdo el nombre de los dobladores (hace demasiados años de eso para afinar) 
Aqui dejo un enlace en el que se explica el diodo "suicida" (me ha encantado el apodo)

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Ahora Mr. El nombre 

  Esta bien todo lo dicho, pero tanto Ud. como yo caimos en un gravicimo error, el de suponer porque tal como lo veo para una fuente de este tipo no se necesitaria un doblador, hasta aca estamos deacuerdo, ahora sacando ese diodo de escena, y sin valores en R1, R2, C1 Este circuito Tranquilamente podria ser resistivo o Capasitivo o miti miti jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## albertog84

disculpa fogonazo pero en la epoca de confusio existian los electrodomesticos?    
yo opino que la mejor fuente es la clasica, con un puente rectificdor , un transformador y un capacitor, eso de bajar  con 220 a 5 con un zener y un par de capacitores es una llamada al desastre(no digo que no funcione, pero si es muy peligroso)


----------



## fernandob

automaticos de luces.
sensores IR para luces.
placas de lavarropas, de heladeras, de tostadoras de pan.
etc. y mas etc........

usan fuente a capacitor.

yo NO se las recomiendo a nadie.

quien SABE sabe usarlas, quien no , mejor no las use.

el circuito de el nombre nunca lo vi en la practica, no hay una Xc limitando nada, con todo respeto, ni lo analizare, una un T. en serie .
"supongo" que con un adecuado disipador.

yo hago la cuenta en tamaño y precio (eso dejando a un lado la seguridad) y me es mas rentable un trafo de 1 amper que hoy dia cuestan nada y son chicos.

1 amper sin trafo (comun o switching) ........ a mi nom e parece, pero igual si funciona, esta muy bueno "el nombre" como tema teorico muy interesante.

***********************************************

no karapalida, ese diodo D1 no es nada suicida, te aseguro que de pondra viejo ahi y nada le pasara , cumple su funcion muy bien.

*************************************************

en el circuito de el nombre el IRF es el que esta "en serie " ??? es una fuente serie ?? o me equivoco ???? yo, les soy sincero, siempre use T. bipo, jamas un IRF asi que soy un ignorante en su teoria y practica.
pero ..si ese IRF se pone en corto , con ese tipo de fuente ......que pasa??
por que uno quizas quiera conectar alli un equipo caro.
y estamos hablando de ahorrar un trafo de 1 amper.

**************************************

ah.ya veo, dejo pasar la cresta solo hasta los 40 voltios , luego el IRF deja de conducir , luego cuando vuelve a caer a menso de 40 v de nuevo cresta pasa, es asi ?????


----------



## Kobunko

Hola. Creo, por lo que llevo hecho hasta ahora, que en aplicaciones de poco consumo andan bien las fuentes sin trafo para el que a veces no hay modo de hacer lugar. Armé plaquitas para mover pequeños reles en amplificadores, y el resultado es bueno. En uno que tengo armado allá por 2002, sigue todo como el primer día, aunque no tiene un uso intensivo. En otras placas para uso industrial, por cuestiones de distancia en los mandos y de espacio disponible, utilicé estas fuentes para activar algunos MOC, que a su vez mueven relés (que a su vez mueven contactores grandes). Llevan un par de años y todavía funcionan bien.
Coincido absolutamente con fernandob respecto de los IRF, prefiero 100% los bipolares (no descarto que sea por mi propia ignorancia, pero creo que en algunas aplicaciones, es correr un riesgo injustificado)


----------



## fernandob

hola disculpa , yo no digo que sea uno mejor que el otro, solo que los irf (mosfet o lo que sean ) no los use nunca, no se me dio la necesidad.

saludos


----------



## ciri

una foto de algo armado es mucho pedir??


----------



## Nilfred

En este punto, se ha hablado de tantas cosas, que no se, foto de que estas pidiendo.
Tengo un LED a 220 metido dentro (casi todo) de una llave de combinación ¿Te sirve?


----------



## principiantetardio

hola a todos, solo queria dejar un par de comentarios respecto de estas fuentes.

no les demos mas vueltas son algo peligrosas incluso para los expertos

tampoco seamos tan ingenuos, el que se mete con los electrones deberia saber que puede salir chamuscado.

soy de esos que alguna vez tuvieron en sus manos un radio a valvulas y en esa epoca si que recibiamos descargas y los cortos eran con fuegos artificiales incluidos.

siempre hay que ser cuidadoso. mas si se es inexperto. 

la electronica es la hermana bonita de la electricidad pero ambas tienen el alma de asesinas .

en la escuela me dijeron que los mecanismos moviles son como un perro malo que lo ves y te podes alejar pero la elecricidad es como un virus, te mata y no la viste venir.

asi que siempre siempre y otra vez siempre hay que tomar precauciones 

hasta el mas inofensivo de los televisores tiene una etapa de alta tension que mal parado te puede mandar a controlar los amplificadores del cielo.


----------



## Chispaso

Wassssup!!!..  Emm, digoo, no... Quería hacer mi humilde aporte... Ju.

Me permito desviar por una rama del tema inicial que se titula "Cálculo de fuente de alimentación sin transformador de 1A"... En este caso no aportando cálculos pero si una imagen de una pequeña fuente de esas "rarezas peligrosas y poco confiables" que se usan como cargadores.. 

Esta es de 5V 1A, y la curiosidad, que ya lo he visto en otras parecidas, es que la alta tensión está aislada de la salida con un trafo pequeño que se ve ahí en amarillo...  (mis disculpas por la mala definición de la imagen, no tenía otra cosa que el cel.)

No recuerdo cómo se llaman esos trafitos, pero se usan mucho en aplicaciones de altas frecuencias, como en los balastos de lámparas y en fuentes de pc. 

Aunque ésta fuente regula con un 13003 plástico, que reduce los 220V a entre 15V y 30V según el modelo, (se quemó y lo reemplacé por un 13005 silicio para adosar discipador, como se vé), al haberse quemado el regulador supondría el paso de la tensión en directo al trafito, aunque no afectó la etapa de salida regulada.

Cabe aclarar que únen las dos etapas también un micro de 4 patas que desconozco, juazz, el pc817 protegido por todos lados con esas resistencias chiquititas que discipan 1W (cómo se llamaban?())..

Y para finalizar, infaltable, también está la r de drenaje de, en este caso, 0.1 ohm.

Bueno, algunos detalles como que junto con el 13005 hay un s8050 que deben conformar un circuito resonante que genera los pulsos y envian al trafito para asi inducir, junto con la tensión ya aplicada, al secundario... Y demáses regulaciones con los zener en ámbas etapas..

Entonces queda establecido el hecho de la separación de las etapas con un trafito como método de seguridad en fuentes de este tipo. 

Mis saludos...


----------



## CMACIASM

Disculpa, por casulidad en vez de un Zener puedo utilizar un regulador de voltaje como un LM317?, es que los zener se me hacen demasiado caros ya que quisiera una fuente de 30 volts a 1 amper y el mas cercano que encontre fue el NTE5268A pero cuesta más de 20 dólares Americanos, bueno aún así creo que sale mas barato que una fuente con transformador pero si se pudiera hacer con regulador sería genial


----------



## Fogonazo

CMACIASM dijo:


> .... es que los zener se me hacen demasiado caros ya que quisiera una fuente de 30 volts a 1 amper y el mas cercano que encontre fue el NTE5268A ...




Un zener cuesta unos centavos de dolar

Averigua en las direcciones de tu país:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Eduardo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un zener cuesta unos centavos de dolar


Pero ese es de 50W ! 
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/NTE5268A


CMACIASM:  Esas fuentes solo sirven para corrientes de hasta ~50mA.  
Para corrientes mayores conviene la vida un transformador o una conmutada chica como la de los cargadores de celular.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es seguro usar una fuente sin transformador, debido a que no estás aislado de la linea del voltaje de la red elétrica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio

una pregunta de principiante:

una fuente sin transformador cuya salida es de 1A 12V, consume 1A 220V???

saludos


----------



## Eduardo

elosciloscopio dijo:


> una pregunta de principiante:
> una fuente sin transformador cuya salida es de 1A 12V, consume 1A 220V???


La corriente de linea es poco mas de 1Arms. Pero como esta desfasada, la potencia activa (la que terminás pagando ) es casi la misma que disipa la carga.

En estas fuentes, la corriente de entrada es siempre la misma.  Si se dimensionaron 'bien' para *un maximo de 30V 1A*, por linea circulará poco mas de 1Arms y consumiran 30W *siempre*, aún en vacío.


----------



## elosciloscopio

mm para eso prefiero poner un transformador, aunque sea más costo y pesado.
en cualquier caso una switching, pero esto me parece poco eficiente (mucho calor) y peligroso (salida no aislada)

saludos


----------



## Iusuf

El nombre dijo:


> Lo primero es plantearse el trabajo.
> Alimentación  100 a 420 V alterna (exigente)
> Salida 	 12V continua (fácil de modificar)
> Consumo 1A aproximadamente.
> 
> Lo primero es la protección con un fusible. Seguimos con un rectificador. Un controlador nos regula la tensión máxima. Filtrado con condensador  y finalmente estabilizar.
> 
> Se pueden coger, como muchos, valores aproximados y probar a ver que sucede. Como la fuente tiene que durar algo de tiempo se calcula todo y así no habrá sorpresas.
> 
> Como la diseño yo pongo mis condiciones. La estabilización por zener. Es más complejo de calcular. Colocando un estabilizador 78xxx se ahorraría uno… pos igual hay que calcular el disipador.
> 
> Para que no supere la tensión máxima, por si colocamos un estabilizador o regulador conmutado, la fijamos en 27V (ya  veremos los valores normalizados), el corte lo realizara un transistor y el rectificado con 4 diodos.
> 
> Nos vamos preparando para los cálculos.





Oigan tios, alguno de ustedes ya armo el circuito (el simulador no cuenta) y le funcionó??, lo que pasa es que todo el mundo discute por la parte teórica y nadie dice nada por el funcionamiento, yo solo necesito que funcione por 10 minutos en lo que mi profesor ve que el led se ha prendido.


----------



## Fogonazo

Iusuf dijo:


> Oigan tios, alguno de ustedes ya armo el circuito (el simulador no cuenta) y le funcionó??, lo que pasa es que todo el mundo discute por la parte teórica y nadie dice nada por el funcionamiento, yo solo necesito que funcione por 10 minutos en lo que mi profesor ve que el led se ha prendido.



Sip, y funciona perfecto, siempre y cuando lo armas bien, como todo en electrónica.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/583415/ _ 







Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Verifica el condensador que debes usar de acuerdo al voltaje de la línea eléctrica


----------



## Iusuf

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, y funciona perfecto, siempre y cuando lo armas bien, como todo en electrónica.



Muchas gracias!!, otra duda mas... en mi pais la corriente distribuida normalmente es de 127V, no de 220, tendría que cambiar algunos componentes?


----------



## Fogonazo

Iusuf dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!, otra duda mas... en mi pais la corriente distribuida normalmente es de 127V, no de 220, tendría que cambiar algunos componentes?



Ver el archivo adjunto 6709​
Hay que recalcular el valor del capacitor C1 para lograr una reactancia capacitiva de acuerdo a tus 127Vca y 60Hz de tu red eléctrica.

Si leíste correctamente todo el post, también habrás leído que este tipo de fuente siempre queda conectado a la red eléctrica (NO posee aislación alguna como la tendría un transformador), así que si tocas con tus dedos el circuito que estas alimentando te pasa esto:


----------



## nocgab

Hola, estoy armando una fuente sin trafo de 220v AC a 12v DC, uso un sener de 12v/1W y mi problema es que quiero alimentar tres rele de 12v , cada bobina tiene una R=399 ohms y su consumo es de 30ma. y un 555 con un led.
Utilice: 1 cap de 1.5uf*400v
          1 res  de 100ohms * 3w
          1 puente de diodos de 1A
          1 Zener 12v/1w
          1 cap de 10uf*16v para la salida final

Mi problema es que cuando conecto 2 rele solamente la regulacion es de 11.87 a 11.92v y necesito usar al 555 para conparar y asos 12v los iba a usar de referencia, pero son muy inestables, 
que me recomiendan?, yo pensaba agregar un 18ls05 solo para el 555.
Muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## hell_fish

La resistencia zener se calcula igual que en el post numero 3 si es así cual seria el voltaje máximo y mínimo alguien podría subir algún documento para los cálculos muchas gracias



Para el circuito de la imagen... Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
 Mira esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 84755
Ver el archivo adjunto 11051

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanma2468

Hola a todos, aca les dejo un circuito que es muy útil y sencillo, para pasar los 220V (AC) a 12V (DC) con una capacidad de corriente de 120mA, esto solo sirve para circuitos de bajo consumo no mayores a la capacidad máxima que es posible de entregar. Si bien no provee una aislación de protección como un transformador, pero teniendo ciertos recaudos, es un excelente circuito para reemplazar un transformador, ahorrando espacio y bajando los costos. Saludos.
NOTA: Es normal que la resistencia de 33 ohms caliente un poco, no más de 50 o 60 ºC.


----------



## AMBROSIA

juanma2468 dijo:


> hola a todos, aca les dejo un circuito que es muy útil y sencillo, para pasar los 220v (ac) a 12v (dc) con una capacidad de corriente de 120ma, esto solo sirve para circuitos de bajo consumo no mayores a la capacidad máxima que es posible de entregar. Si bien no provee una aislación de protección como un transformador, pero teniendo ciertos recaudos, es un excelente circuito para reemplazar un transformador, ahorrando espacio y bajando los costos. Saludos.
> Nota: Es normal que la resistencia de 33 ohms caliente un poco, no más de 50 o 60 ºc.


--------------- -  - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -  - -- -  - - -
Hola a todos
Una pregunta a su creador del Circuito Fuente  de 5 Voltios a partir de la  red  1 A  aproximadamente.
En el circuito original se muestra el  IRF730 ok
La duda que tengo es:
Conforme los datos técnicos del IRF730 así como el diagrama esquemático interno es la siguiente:









N-CHANNEL 400V - 0.75W - 5.5A TO-220   Power MESH™II MOSFET.
Pregunto 
Que componente es el que se muestra en el circuito  con círculo de color verde


-	Es aconsejable conectar un estabilizador por PWM para obtener el Amperio, bien  y donde se conecta este estabilizador PWM. El PWM es un circuito integrado, transistor podrías  explicarlo mejor si no es molestia
-	Colocando un estabilizador 78xxx se ahorraría uno. Esta serie es un diodo, un circuito integrado y  en que parte se conecta.


----------



## elgriego

Hola AMBROSIA,No se ve la imagen de lo que queres hacer?.



Saludos.


----------



## edu9808

Eduardo dijo:


> La corriente de linea es poco mas de 1Arms. Pero como esta desfasada, la potencia activa (la que terminás pagando ) es casi la misma que disipa la carga.
> 
> En estas fuentes, la corriente de entrada es siempre la misma.  Si se dimensionaron 'bien' para *un maximo de 30V 1A*, por linea circulará poco mas de 1Arms y consumiran 30W *siempre*, aún en vacío.



Buenos Dias. 
Quisiera saber como hacer para alimentar un arduino con una fuente de este tipo, u otra, necesito conectarla a una red de 110 voltios para que a su salida me entregue 9v / 700ma, pero segun lo que he leido las fuentes capacitivas y resistivas generan muy poca corriente, lo cual hace que el arduino no trabaje de manera correcta.
No conecto un adaptador de nueve voltios debido a que es para una conexion industrial y por norma, no se puede.  
Su amable aprendiz Eduard Ortegón.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo aconsejo una fuente conmutada de 9V metálica


----------



## Eduardo

edu9808 dijo:


> Buenos Dias.
> Quisiera saber como hacer para alimentar un arduino con una fuente de este tipo, u otra, necesito conectarla a una red de 110 voltios para que a su salida me entregue 9v / 700ma, pero segun lo que he leido las fuentes capacitivas y resistivas generan muy poca corriente, lo cual hace que el arduino no trabaje de manera correcta.
> No conecto un adaptador de nueve voltios debido a que *es para una conexion industrial y por norma, no se puede.  *
> Su amable aprendiz Eduard Ortegón.



Si por norma no podés usar un adaptador, mucho menos una fuente capacitiva, que ni siquiera está aislada de línea.

Buscate fuentes industriales como estas:
https://www.google.com/search?q=power+supply+industrial&num=100&dcr=0&source=lnms&tbm=isch


----------



## DOSMETROS

P.D.: Arduino para uso industrial


----------



## edu9808

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: Arduino para uso industrial



Que otra cosa para procesamiento de datos me aconsejas, soy nuevo en esto y fue la primera idea que se me vinoa la mente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evita problemas , usá PLC y equipo diseñado específicamente para la industria , los Arduino suelen fallar con el ruido eléctrico presente en la industria debido a las altas potencias conmutadas, puestas en juego.


----------



## pandacba

Todos los micros en general fallan en la industria y no porque sean malos, si no porque se equivocan en el diseño de la fuente.
Que diferente tiene un PLC, simplemente un muy buen filtro de entrada empezando por lo más elemental
un buen filtro EMI.
He reparado muchos PLC y muchos inverter y no tienen nada del otro mundo.
A varios PLC de reconocidas marcas puenteamos esos filtros y los conectamos y fallan como cualquier PIC, AVR.
Los motorola suelen ser algo mejor pero si no se le pone un buen filtro de línea, más tarde omás temprano fallan.
Es muy simple estudiar el tema, por ejemplo armar una fuente con filtro emi en la entrada y viendo con osciloscopio que hay en la salida.
En otro hilo menciono haber utilizado un Arduino nano por falta de tiempo, y funciona hace bastante tiempo en un entorno idustrial importante y hasta ahora no ha tenido el menor de los problemas.

Me ha tocado ver ingenieros querer automatizar una guillotina para papel y sacarle canas verdes porque el equipo echo con un PIC en el laboratorio funcionaba OK, y en la fábrica fallaba, luego de interminables intentos fallidos se opto por comprar un sistema comercial, echo en el pais y cual creen que era el gran secreto?
Una buena fuente de esas metálica  como te recomendo eduardo son muy buenas

No es necesario  utilzar un PLC hoy en dia estan los llamados min PLC como el Logo! de Siemens, el Zelio de Scheider que son excelentes hay para todas las necesidades son ampliables.

Pero si la aplicación es muy sencilla, el  coste sigue siendo aún bastante elevado.

También podes armar tu propia fuente a base de un transformador y regualdor en salida(no olvidar los filtros hablados más arriba)
Bueno espero te sirva


----------



## edu9808

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Evita problemas , usá PLC y equipo diseñado específicamente para la industria , los Arduino suelen fallar con el ruido eléctrico presente en la industria debido a las altas potencias conmutadas, puestas en juego.



Es que estoy usando un plc para el control de bombas de agua, pero necesito de un sensor de nivel que me indique el punto donde se encuentra el agua (No lo hice con sensores mecánicos porque algunas características propias del agua dañan el mecanismo de estos interruptores). Este sensor lo hice mediante un arduino y un sensor de ultrasonido, así bien el arduino lo necesito para el proceso de captación de la señal para luego enviarle un pulso al plc que me diga que bomba encender, es por esto que necesito implementar alguna fuente que alimente el arduino.



pandacba dijo:


> Todos los micros en general fallan en la industria y no porque sean malos, si no porque se equivocan en el diseño de la fuente.
> Que diferente tiene un PLC, simplemente un muy buen filtro de entrada empezando por lo más elemental
> un buen filtro EMI.
> He reparado muchos PLC y muchos inverter y no tienen nada del otro mundo.
> A varios PLC de reconocidas marcas puenteamos esos filtros y los conectamos y fallan como cualquier PIC, AVR.
> Los motorola suelen ser algo mejor pero si no se le pone un buen filtro de línea, más tarde omás temprano fallan.
> Es muy simple estudiar el tema, por ejemplo armar una fuente con filtro emi en la entrada y viendo con osciloscopio que hay en la salida.
> En otro hilo menciono haber utilizado un Arduino nano por falta de tiempo, y funciona hace bastante tiempo en un entorno idustrial importante y hasta ahora no ha tenido el menor de los problemas.
> 
> Me ha tocado ver ingenieros querer automatizar una guillotina para papel y sacarle canas verdes porque el equipo echo con un PIC en el laboratorio funcionaba OK, y en la fábrica fallaba, luego de interminables intentos fallidos se opto por comprar un sistema comercial, echo en el pais y cual creen que era el gran secreto?
> Una buena fuente de esas metálica  como te recomendo eduardo son muy buenas
> 
> No es necesario  utilzar un PLC hoy en dia estan los llamados min PLC como el Logo! de Siemens, el Zelio de Scheider que son excelentes hay para todas las necesidades son ampliables.
> 
> Pero si la aplicación es muy sencilla, el  coste sigue siendo aún bastante elevado.
> 
> También podes armar tu propia fuente a base de un transformador y regualdor en salida(no olvidar los filtros hablados más arriba)
> Bueno espero te sirva



Gracias por tu colaboracion. Muy buen aporte.


----------

